# A6 Avant on its way!



## mailmannz (Apr 15, 2006)

Right, well my work car is up for renewal and had origionally sent off an order for a Passat Estate BUT that came back with a delivery date of June/July!!!
So I duly cancelled it and am about to order the following (bearing in mind the impact of company car tax!);
A6 2.0 TDIe S Line manual
Tech pack upgrade
Acoustic Parking
Heated Front Seats
Interior Light Pack
Load Area fixing Kit
Storage Pack
Lets just hope Audi's arent built by the same guys that were taking their time with my passat order!
I do have a general question about the sat nav. Is the upgrade cost (£500) worth going for the HDD system?
Also, the speakers that car comes with, are they ok or nothing more than TEN empty tins beltinig out rubbish noise?
Regards
Mailman


----------



## dieseldave (Apr 4, 2010)

If it's being built to order, it usually takes 12-16 weeks from date of order to delivery.
The SatNav is fairly useless IMHO. Can only do a 5 digit postcode search. Whether the £500 is worth it for the HDD version, I can't say. Other than HDD storage for music, and a couple of SD card slots, not sure what advantage it gives you for the money.
Standard speakers in my previous A6 saloon were pretty good.
Cheers
Dave


----------



## mailmannz (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: (dieseldave)*

THanks for the reply DD.
Ill let you know how the HDD sat nav pans out








Regards
Mailman


----------



## mailmannz (Apr 15, 2006)

Good news...the car was FINALLY delivered on Friday...a mere 8 months after ordering it!

My observations to date;

Beautiful car...drives like a dream! Its the S Line version, but even so...the ride isnt has hard as many of the online reviews have made it out to be.

Storage bins for the front seats isnt as functional as that of the old Passat I sent back on Friday. Maybe this will be addressed in the 2011 refresh?

iPod connection...I think I have buggered this one up? For the life of me I cannot find anywhere to connect my ipod to the stereo? I didnt order the AMI, expecting a pin to "just" be there so I could connect the ipod to the stereo. I dont think that is the case is it people?

Lights! Boom! Its like turning on a second sun at night as this is the first time Ive ever had a car with xenons. Now Im the bastard doing the dazzling...instead of being the bastard being dazzled! 

Anywho, loving the car at the moment. Couple little niggles (like the ipod) otherwise yeah...one satisfied customer.

Regards

Mailman


----------



## BLAZEDUPBEE (May 17, 2005)

any pics of said avant? I wish I couldve found one since i went from an A4 avant to the a6 sedan. I miss the practicality of my avant.


----------

